# Where Did You Get Your Pup?



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Who know's maybe some of our pooches are cousins or even siblings!
So name the breeder you got your poochie from.

Chloe is from Arlene Ordeman. ** I might of spelt it wrong... But only by a few letters if any.**


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i bought suga from a breeder in Kerry Ireland ,we got her at six weeks ..two year ago. then we bought little obi his 12 weeks old .from a breeder in portlouise in IRELAND. :innocent: HES a little doll,so good.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo came from a local BYB....

minionette came to me from susie pham of chalet de maltese. 
mini's pedigree

i have to say that i'm truly pleased with mini. she's absolutely every thing i wanted (and more!).


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> massimo came from a local BYB....
> 
> minionette came to me from susie pham of chalet de maltese.
> mini's pedigree
> ...



Awwwwwwwwwwwww mini monster ....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Chloe's Mom, it's usually easier to find out of our dogs are related by posting their pedigrees or names of relatives. You'd be surprised how many of our members have found out that their Malt is a half brother to one on the opposite coast!

This is a fun website to find out about the dogs in her background:

http://www.alfirin.net/pedigree-central/


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lucy is from Sheri Alquist of Whitecliff Maltese (http://www.whitecliffmaltese.com )

Lucy's Pedigree

Caddy and Crazy Caira are from Dian Lynch of Midas Maltese 
caddy's pedigree
Caira's pedigree


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Benjamin is from Chrisman and Emma is from Joyce Watkins at Marcris....ironically I talk to another member on SM through email...she just got her baby from Chrisman....well turns out Benny and her baby have the same Dad. I found Benny's 1/2 brother lol :aktion033:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Bella is from Divine...
Dam "Ch Divine's Indecent Attraction" a.k.a. "Star"
Sire "Ch Pashes' Keeper of the Dream" a.k.a. "Keeper"

Krista is from Pashes 
Sire: Ch Pashes' Keeper of the Dream a.k.a. "Keeper"
Dam: Pashes "Fairy"


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> Bella is from Divine...
> Dam "Ch Divine's Indecent Attraction" a.k.a. "Star"
> Sire "Ch Pashes' Keeper of the Dream" a.k.a. "Keeper"
> 
> ...


Gosh Carole, I didn't know your girls are half sisters. That's great. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Atticus and Rugby are both from the same parents - same litter from Aria Maltese (Heidi Sullivan)

Sire:
Ch. Angel's-Risque Tidonweiss
http://www.ariamaltese.com/ourmaltese/tidon.html

Dam:
Ch. C and M's Every Day is a Gift
http://www.ariamaltese.com/ourmaltese/grace.html

if you either click on the links or cut and paste you can see their pedigrees..


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> Bella is from Divine...
> Dam "Ch Divine's Indecent Attraction" a.k.a. "Star"
> Sire "Ch Pashes' Keeper of the Dream" a.k.a. "Keeper"
> 
> ...



Thanks, Lynda.  They are half sisters, but so so very different in personality it is amazing! 
Sounds like human siblings doesn't it. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I got my puppy from Josymir Maltese. I am very happy with my furbaby and with Josie.
I am considering geting another puppy from her soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I got Buttons from Pashes. I tried to post his pedigree but totally messed it up. He has a lot of Pashes' champions but I particularly took note of Pashes CH Dream Phantasy, ROM, Pashes CH Keeper of the Dream ROMX and CH Marquis Thrill of Victory ROM. 

Are Pashes still showing? 


Pedigree for Maltese puppy
DOB-11-11-2006

Sire
Ch. Pashes Rock Star Sire
Ch. Mistwood's Dare to Flirt Sire
Ch. C and M's Limited Edition 
Dam
Ch. Mistwood's Fancy Flirt 
Dam
Ch. Sun Isle's Matinee Star Sire
Ch. Sun Isle's Risque Rules 
Dam
Ch. Sun Isle's Crowned D-D star 
Dam
Pashes Good Phantasy Sire
Ch. Pashes Dream Phantasy R.O.M. Sire
Ch. Pashes Keeper of the Dream R.O.M.X 
Dam
Pashes Magic Illusions 
Dam
Pashes Thrill Me Good Sire
Ch. Marcris Thrill of Victory R.O.M. 
Dam
Pashes Good Graces


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I got Buttons from Pashes. I tried to post his pedigree but totally messed it up. He has a lot of Pashes' champions but I particularly took note of Pashes CH Dream Phantasy, ROM, Pashes CH Keeper of the Dream ROMX and CH Marquis Thrill of Victory ROM.
> 
> Are Pashes still showing?
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure Pashes is still showing, their dogs are just beautiful! I haven't personally seen them at any shows but I always keep an eye on the show results.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I got Shoni from Mary Ann Archuleta at Avante in Utah. His Sire: Ch Divine's Nuttin But Remarcable, His Dam: Ch Senoj's Chasing Liberty
Sires side sire's side:
Multi BIS BISS AM CAN Ch Divine's Marc of Friendship ROMX (winner of Toy Group @ Crofts 2007)
Ch Divine's Just For Keeps ROMX
Ch Pashes Dream Phantasy
Ch Pashes Keeper of the Dream ROMX
Ch Divine's Magic Memory of Didley ROM
Ch Pashes Keeper of the Dream (again)
Ch Marcris Risque' Business
Dam's on Sire's Side:
Ch Divine's Nuttin But A Phantasy
Ch Malt Angels I Will Rejoice ROMX
Ch Chamber LN A Lil Bit O'Trouble
Ch Divine's Indecent Attraction
Ch Pashes Magic Illusions
Ch Divine's Risque' Doll
Hi-Lite Sunshine Bleu
Sire's on Dam's Side:
Ch Kandu's Sailor In Dress White ROM
Ch Senoj's Lil Ghost of Chance
Ch Senoj's Lucky Chance
Ch Showboat Risque's King Ransom
Ch Senoj's Lucky Chance (again)
Ch Senoj's Pines Lil Lord McMity
Ch Senoj's Treasure of Kandu
Dam's on Dam's Side:
Senoj's Taylored By Chance
Ch Kandu's Picaboo In White
Ch Ringmaster's My Sunday Best
Ch Kandu's Silk Slipper
MYI's Sin of Senoj
Senoj's Bewitching Phoebe
Ch Senoj's Ivy League Chance


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> I got Shoni from Mary Ann Archuleta at Avante in Utah. His Sire: Ch Divine's Nuttin But Remarcable, His Dam: Ch Senoj's Chasing Liberty
> Sires side sire's side:
> Multi BIS BISS AM CAN Ch Divine's Marc of Friendship ROMX (winner of Toy Group @ Crofts 2007)
> Ch Divine's Just For Keeps ROMX
> ...



Your new Sweetie has a very nice pedigree, Dee.  Hope he is bringing you much joy.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Your new Sweetie has a very nice pedigree, Dee.  Hope he is bringing you much joy.[/B]


Carole,
Thank you, Shoni has put a smile on my face for sure! :wub: I see "Keeper" has our pups related. I guess that goes back to Marcris Risque' Business for a lot of us. One side for Shoni is all Divine/Pashes, his Dam's side is from Cindy Jones' line, Senoj, and Kandu (Peggy Wanner). I know the owner of "Joey" (Ch Kandu's Sailor in Dress White). Joey is producing a lot of young Champions. His owner, Char Woltner, is Pres. of Pacific Rim. It was Cindy who told me about Mary Ann of Avante. I can't thank them both enough. Mary Ann is a lovely person and does a marvelous job raising her puppies. She has "Marcus" who is producing beautiful puppies like his daddy "Marc". I just couldn't be more pleased. Shoni is probably going to turn out to be one that should have been shown, but breeders can only use just so many boys. Fortunately! for me. :aktion033:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww dee, mini and shoni are related too! Ch Marcris Risque' Business is mini's grandpa! :biggrin:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> aww dee, mini and shoni are related too! Ch Marcris Risque' Business is mini's grandpa! :biggrin:[/B]


In fact in the picture in your sig I see a great resemblance. Or is it just that 'cuteness' has a resemblance? :biggrin: You can't see that in the avatar pic of Shoni, but I can in real life..


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=434930
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CH Divine's Indecent Attraction "Star" is Bella's Dam which I also see in Shoni's pedigree. 
It is always fun to see the different pedigrees and see that so many of us here at S.M have fur-loves with similar genetics. Yes, it is true that you more often can grab up a show quality male for a pet home vs female...for the very reason that breeders need more females than they do males. Helps that Shoni's mommy did her homework, too.  Lucky Dee...Lucky Shoni!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Ace has Marcris in his pedigree also..I can definitely see a resemblence with Carrie's Mini and my Ace. :wub:
> 
> Dee, your pedigree is beautiful as is Shoni or should I say handsome? . Are you sure you can't put him in the ring? :innocent: He is precious.
> 
> Andrea[/B]


Andrea,
I bought him as a pet so have no choice. He'll have to be neutered by 6 mo. That said, I really have no interest in showing. I did some of that with horses years ago and it left a bad taste in my mouth. :blush: There is curiosity about his chances of course. At this stage no one could say. His bite is perfect so far, but I don't know how he will change as he grows. He is only 14 wks. so there is teething and a lot of changes as he grows.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> As for showing horses..I showed horses most of my life. I did a lot of hunter/jumper and dressage. I had Quarter horses, Appendix, Thoroughbred and a Tennesse Walker. I just love horses and am planning on buying another soon! What kind did you show? The people in the horse world can be difficult to deal with. As with any showing or competitve sport I am sure!
> Andrea[/B]


Quarter Horses--Halter, Western Pleasure, Cutting--I was dating a roper who was training for a big stable, and after he was gone I quit the shows. Hated the political aspect. That was in the '60's!! I love to be around them but haven't owned a horse since I sold the ranch in 1968. I live in town now and am too old to start at it again, but still love the smell of leather and horse sweat.  

P.S. We didn't have Appendix horses back then. My registered Quarter Horse was 7/8 ThoroughBred. He had been run as a 2 yr. old, then used for calf roping and I spent the next couple of years trying to settle him for Western Pleasure. Finally sold him as an English Jumper. He was a natural. A pasture fence wouldn't hold him.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Mine had a 40 acre pasture to play in and if a dog ran down the road he'd just hop over the fence and go along. So I got those calls! I put hobbles on him so he couldn't jump out of the pasture. It kept him from jumping, but not from running. He learned very quickly to run hobbled.
I sold the handmade (for me) saddle I used but still after 40+ years have a couple of bridles and the hobbles and my silver spurs which are antique hanging in my garage....and a pair on buckskin chaps and my Tony Lama made for me boots in my closet!
Those were the days! sigh.... :thumbsup:


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

> Bella is from Divine...
> Dam "Ch Divine's Indecent Attraction" a.k.a. "Star"
> Sire "Ch Pashes' Keeper of the Dream" a.k.a. "Keeper"[/B]


Hi, Miss Carole. As you know, I got my boy, Miko, from Divine as well. What I didn't realize was how closely he may be related to Bella. "Keeper" is his grandaddy. I know that Bella's dam is the progeny of "Indy" X "Risque". Miko has two "Indy" X "Risque" kids in his pedigree, and I'm wondering if either of them are littermates of "Star". One is a boy and one is a girl. You wouldn't happen to know the names of "Star's" littermates, would you?


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Here is Moxie's info:

Breeder: Tammy Simon (Tajon Maltese)
Sire: Ch. Ta-Jon's Cuckoo For Cocoa Puffs
Dam: Ch. Ta-Jon's Solar Splash


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Cooper came from HollyBelle Maltese -_before she lost her mind_.

Gracie came from a BYB. A friend of a friend. She is more the standard than Cooper, go figure! 

I love them both to pieces! :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda Pop is heavy on Pashes. He is from Tammy Simon - TaJon Maltese.

Soda Pop

Sire:
Ch. Ta-Jon's Hey Diddle Diddle

Dam:
Ch. Ta-Jon's She's Lost Her Marbles


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Josymir Maltese - Lacey is from Josie. Would love to get another one from her.


----------

